# Foods we use & recommendations



## kodie

I am always reading and searching for a new dog food for kodie... i havent made a decision yet... i always forget the brands members mention and hate to keep asking the same questions... 

Joe... do you think we can pin a listing of all dog foods or natural dog foods... I know a lot of people are interested in this and I have seen many of the same threads...










OOPS.. I even put this under the wrong section... could you move it?


----------



## Tanner's Mom

Great idea. Since Tanner needs low protein, I have him on Innova Senior and he really likes it. I tried Chicken Soup for the Dog Lover's Soul Senior and he liked that, too, but I like the Innova better, it has chunks of potatoe and stuff in it, the Ckn Soup food looks kinda like gruel to me!

The Italian Greyhound and YorkiePoo eat Chicken Soup Adult and I mix that with Merrick (I think that's right) Grammy's Pot Pie dry food. 

I tried a lot of different kinds recently to see what all 3 liked best, and naturally, they liked the most expensive, the Merrick canned, that stuff is real close to people food.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie

The makers of _Innova_ have several I like. It's a great brand. They have a new holistic one I think it's Evo? I feed 1/2 canned food and 1/2 dry, and Frosty doesn't like the Innova Senior canned. He likes _Natural Balance _Venison and Brown Rice canned. Dick VanPatten's Natural Balance line is good stuff. Right now I'm mixing 2 dry _Precise_ Senior and Nutro's new line of _'Ultra'_ series Senior. He also like Natural Balance 'rolls'. I slice a couple of thin slices of it then dice it and add it to the dry.

I've always had a hard time finding foods Frosty will eat, and now that he's senior and not well it's even harder. It's a continual experiment. I stick to the premium natural foods for seniors that are lower in protien.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom

I've been feeding the girls' homecooked meals for about 2.5 months now. This week I got a bag of Nature's Varity Dry Kibble. I got the Lamb and Rice one. They LOVE it!! It is really gentle on their stomachs. They haven't had any problems with adding it to the diet. I usually feed them the dry kibble in the morning and a home cooked meal at night.

Before starting the home cooked meals the girls were eating Innova. I was pretty happy with it.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie

Nature's Variety "Prairie" looks like a really good one. I have seen the canned in a pet store here but haven't tried it.


----------



## Ladysmom

> _Originally posted by Frosty's Mom_@Oct 27 2005, 01:42 PM
> *The makers of Innova have several I like. It's a great brand. They have a new holistic one I think it's Evo? I feed 1/2 canned food and 1/2 dry, and Frosty doesn't like the Innova Senior canned. He likes Natural Balance Venison and Brown Rice canned. Dick VanPatten's Natural Balance line is good stuff. Right now I'm mixing 2 dry Precise Senior and Nutro's new line of 'Ultra' series Senior. He also like Natural Balance 'rolls'. I slice a couple of thin slices of it then dice it and add it to the dry.
> 
> I've always had a hard time finding foods Frosty will eat, and now that he's senior and not well it's even harder. It's a continual experiment. I stick to the premium natural foods for seniors that are lower in protien.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=113985*


[/QUOTE]

I have been feeding Lady Evo for about 6 months now and she loves it! More importantly, she is doing really well on it. It is really high protein, though, so it might not be right for Frosty.

I had read that diabetic dogs were having really good blood glucose control with Evo which is why I tried it. It is very low in carbs. Lady has had great results with it. 

http://www.naturapet.com/display.php?d=pro...39;1246'%5D


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom

> _Originally posted by Frosty's Mom_@Oct 27 2005, 02:01 PM
> *Nature's Variety "Prairie" looks like a really good one. I have seen the canned in a pet store here but haven't tried it.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=113993*


[/QUOTE]
I really like it because it is very gentle. They made it so you can change between their dry, canned, raw frozen, and freeze dried food. I was bad and didn't really gradually add it to their diet. I just gave it to them the first morning and they had no problems. Since nikki just got 11 teeth pulled I add water to her's. There isn't even any water left in her bowl.

It is also good for all ages. They pieces are pretty small too. I'll try to remember to take some picks of it tonight. You can go on their website to the food you have and it will help you figure out how much too give them.


----------



## Katsgirls

I just posted this under one of the other topics but my girls Tassy and Kiwi do very well on California Natural Chicken and Rice. They also offer lamb and rice or reduced calorie in either chicken or lamb.


----------



## mousern

Deni and her older siblings are now on:

The Honest Kitchen grain-free dehydrated food (Verve and Embark)

They also have some frozen raw foods added along with it:

Farmore Raw Frozen (available in beef, buffalo and chicken)

Nature's Variety Raw Frozen (I've only used the patties so far, but am expecting some of the nuggets to arrive next week)

I also add chopped raw chicken wings into one meal a day.


----------



## maltx3

I have been feeding Lady Evo for about 6 months now and she loves it! More importantly, she is doing really well on it. It is really high protein, though, so it might not be right for Frosty.

I had read that diabetic dogs were having really good blood glucose control with Evo which is why I tried it. It is very low in carbs. Lady has had great results with it. 

<span style="font-family:Geneva">I just picked up a sample bag of Evo. I've been feeding my guys raw and heard this is the perfect substitute if raw is not available when travelling etc. All 3 dogs loved it!!!! I think I will buy a bag of this...it will be great to have as an alternate.</span>


----------



## ebonyqueen3

I have been using eagle pack. She loves it. I means loves it.


----------



## joe

*[Moved and Pinned]*


----------



## Deanna

I feed Wilson Nutro Max mini-chunk with 1 tablespoon of canned. Wilson has really bad teeth and I wanted a kibble that was teeny tiny and easy for him to eat.


----------



## dolcevita

I've been rotating between Wellness, Inova, and Merrick canned food. I leave Chicken Soup for the Puppy Lover's Soul kibble out for her all day, but she doesn't eat much. I also add whatever cooked veggies I make for my own dinner and she gets fruit for desert.


----------



## Teddyandme

As most of you know, I feed Teddy naturally - but about a month ago I was in the Pet Smart when I ran into the rep for Blue - foods and treats and asked him a couple of questions.

I had tried to get emergency food for Teddy in case something happens and my daughter cannot cook for him...I picked a brand that I have researched for treats and that Teddy is not allergic to....when I got it home (remember I can't stand for long) I read that even though they were labeled natural lamb - they had chicken and beef in the ingrediates. Now this is nice and it was actually the real thing - but in my opinion a mistake to clasify something as lamb and rice if it contains other meats.

Anyway, I talked to the guy from Blue and he showed me the ingrediants.....wow - they were great so I tried the canned with Teddy and he loves it. Now I don't worry about a day when I cannot cook for him. I am putting the link here but I can say since this does not show the product - I actually see the food it should be in the product - potatoes or carrot or veggies. Teddy is used to getting natural food so this was important to me. 

http://bluebuff.com/products/dogs.shtml


----------



## kab

I use Merrick and Prairie and like each equally. I add a little canned Merrick ever since I got the dozen cans FREE with their promo. I had to buy the 30 lb. bag, but can use it pretty quickly with my 3 maltese and sheltie. I only get out a couple of lbs. at a time and keep it in a tupperware container so it will stay fresh longer.


----------



## Theresa

Both my girls are on Innova right now. They seem to like it ok. I don't think they LOVE LOVE it. I must say they sure don't poop as much. Summer likes boiled turkey, lamb chops or roasted chicken the best. Really she would eat anything I ate.. But I too worry about when I'm gone who will feed her the way I do







So its important to fined a dog food she will eat. So for now were on the Innova. I'm going to try the EVO heard some good things about it to..


----------



## Brooks

Does anyone have anything bad to say about Innova or Wellness? 
I have to get Tucker more food tonight and I'm taking him off Eukanuba (which, thanks to you guys, I learned is not very good for him)

I know he really loves the taste of Benefactor (I think that what it's call). Is this brand ok?

blah...Confused


----------



## CindyPham

I've been told by a lot of people that raise dogs for over 30 years that Chicken Soup for the Pet Lover's Soul is really good FOR them. A lot of the things that they seem to LIKE to eat may not be the BEST for them. Most foods out there will taste really good to them, but that is what they call "junk food" for dogs. It is not nutricious, therefore they go #2 a lot more because all that junk filters out of their system quicker because it has no real content. I hope this makes sense. The lady I know that feeds all her 11 Maltese that have lovely coats and are the healthiest bunch. I am going to have to try a bag next week to see for myself. =]


----------



## kodie

I was looking on this web site and was wondering if anyone has tried ANY of these products.... http://www.onlynaturalpet.com/Natural_Dog_Food_s/15.htm


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom

> _Originally posted by Kodie_@Nov 17 2005, 11:45 AM
> *I was looking on this web site and was wondering if anyone has tried ANY of these products.... http://www.onlynaturalpet.com/Natural_Dog_Food_s/15.htm
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=120584*


[/QUOTE]
The girls are on the Nature's Variety right now and love it. I just bought my 2nd bag of the lamb and rice. That is the one that was recommend to us. I was bad and didn't really slowly start giving it to them. They have never had a problem with it though. Not even any soft stool. The food is also an all stage food, so it is good for puppies and adults. If you go to their website there is a thing that figures out how much you should feed them. Nikki at 4lbs gets 1/2 cup a day (due to her being a puppy). Lexi at 8.5lbs gets between 1/2 and 3/4cup a day.


----------



## mousern

All four of my kids are on Natures Variet Frozen Medallions right now. I like the Medallions because it's easier to portion out and I just take out what I'll need for the next meal and let it defrost in the fridge until I need it. I also like that they have several varieties. We've tried the patties before, but the medallions are just so much easier.

They've also had the FarMore chubs, both in the 1# and the 2.5# sizes. The 1# worked OK for us and lasted about 3 days (2 meals/day). The other thing with the FarMore is that there are only 3 varieties.

They've also been on The Missing Link supplement for thier coats and the Omega 3s. It really helped with the shedding on my Chi and the others coats looked wonderful while they were on it. My oldest's skin has turned a bit dry since stopping. We're using pure salmon oil right now, but when we run out I'm going back to the Missing Kink.


----------



## RexsMom

We have used Nutro Natural Choice Lamb and Rice since we have had Rex, this weekend I bought him the venison version of Wellness. We have started mixing the two together to get him use to it, it is larger so he cant eat it very fast.


----------



## bklynlatina

Is Innova good by itself?? Or can I mix another brand of food with it? If so what other brand would be good to mix with it? I noticed that some people on here give thier puppies 2 types of dogs foods mixed together just in case one puppy food lacks something the other food will have it?


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom

Innova is a really good food by itself. It is higher in calories so you want to make sure you don't over feed you puppy. You can mix it with other foods too but just be carefull not to over feed.


----------



## bklynlatina

> Innova is a really good food by itself. It is higher in calories so you want to make sure you don't over feed you puppy. You can mix it with other foods too but just be carefull not to over feed.[/B]



I just got it today (well it's offically at my husband's office) but when he brings it home tonight I will start her on it. Just putting a little in with her Yucky Purina Puppy chow. Now you say it's higher in calories and make sure not to over feed her. She has her food with her all day. In that case should I just make sure (when she is finally on Innova completely) to maybe not FILL her bowl to the rim?


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=124052
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Innova is a really good food by itself. It is higher in calories so you want to make sure you don't over feed you puppy. You can mix it with other foods too but just be carefull not to over feed.[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just got it today (well it's offically at my husband's office) but when he brings it home tonight I will start her on it. Just putting a little in with her Yucky Purina Puppy chow. Now you say it's higher in calories and make sure not to over feed her. She has her food with her all day. In that case should I just make sure (when she is finally on Innova completely) to maybe not FILL her bowl to the rim?
> [/B]
Click to expand...

Only give her the amount listed on the bag for her weight. Even that is MAX!!! Just to warn you most dogs love Innova and will scarf it down and then want more. Don't give in. To help preven her from eating it all in the am what you can do is divid it up and give her some of it in the morning and then again at lunch (if you are home) and the then rest at dinner.


----------



## bklynlatina

> Innova is a really good food by itself. It is higher in calories so you want to make sure you don't over feed you puppy. You can mix it with other foods too but just be carefull not to over feed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just got it today (well it's offically at my husband's office) but when he brings it home tonight I will start her on it. Just putting a little in with her Yucky Purina Puppy chow. Now you say it's higher in calories and make sure not to over feed her. She has her food with her all day. In that case should I just make sure (when she is finally on Innova completely) to maybe not FILL her bowl to the rim?
> 
> Only give her the amount listed on the bag for her weight. Even that is MAX!!! Just to warn you most dogs love Innova and will scarf it down and then want more. Don't give in. To help preven her from eating it all in the am what you can do is divid it up and give her some of it in the morning and then again at lunch (if you are home) and the then rest at dinner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?? The vet that I have taken her to twice said she should have access to food ALL DAY. Mind you I am trying a new Vet next month. Ugggggggh....so much to learn. I honestly don't know what to do now. On the weekends when I am home all day I do noticed that she does very well with eating. She almost never stands there and really eats. She goes over...grabs a few pieces of food and walks away with it in her mouth and eats. So I have not been worried with her over eating when she has a full bowl with her all day. There is always enough food when my daughter gets home from school. So what you are suggesting is that once she is completely on Innova I should go by what is on the bag?? Even though up to this point she has had access to food at all times?? Heeeeeeeelp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
Click to expand...


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom

> Innova is a really good food by itself. It is higher in calories so you want to make sure you don't over feed you puppy. You can mix it with other foods too but just be carefull not to over feed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just got it today (well it's offically at my husband's office) but when he brings it home tonight I will start her on it. Just putting a little in with her Yucky Purina Puppy chow. Now you say it's higher in calories and make sure not to over feed her. She has her food with her all day. In that case should I just make sure (when she is finally on Innova completely) to maybe not FILL her bowl to the rim?
> 
> Only give her the amount listed on the bag for her weight. Even that is MAX!!! Just to warn you most dogs love Innova and will scarf it down and then want more. Don't give in. To help preven her from eating it all in the am what you can do is divid it up and give her some of it in the morning and then again at lunch (if you are home) and the then rest at dinner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?? The vet that I have taken her to twice said she should have access to food ALL DAY. Mind you I am trying a new Vet next month. Ugggggggh....so much to learn. I honestly don't know what to do now. On the weekends when I am home all day I do noticed that she does very well with eating. She almost never standing there and really eats. I goes over...grabs a few pieces of food and walks away with it in her mouth and eats. So I have not been worried with her over eating when she has a full bowl with her all day. There is always enough food when my daughter gets home from school. So what you are suggesting is that once she is completely on Innova I should go by what is on the bag?? Even though up to this point she has had access to food at all times?? Heeeeeeeelp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. You can fill up her bowl in the morning with the amount on the bag. That is all the dog food she gets per day. If she gets a lot of treats you should decrease the amount of dog food you give her.
Click to expand...


----------



## bklynlatina

> Innova is a really good food by itself. It is higher in calories so you want to make sure you don't over feed you puppy. You can mix it with other foods too but just be carefull not to over feed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just got it today (well it's offically at my husband's office) but when he brings it home tonight I will start her on it. Just putting a little in with her Yucky Purina Puppy chow. Now you say it's higher in calories and make sure not to over feed her. She has her food with her all day. In that case should I just make sure (when she is finally on Innova completely) to maybe not FILL her bowl to the rim?
> 
> Only give her the amount listed on the bag for her weight. Even that is MAX!!! Just to warn you most dogs love Innova and will scarf it down and then want more. Don't give in. To help preven her from eating it all in the am what you can do is divid it up and give her some of it in the morning and then again at lunch (if you are home) and the then rest at dinner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?? The vet that I have taken her to twice said she should have access to food ALL DAY. Mind you I am trying a new Vet next month. Ugggggggh....so much to learn. I honestly don't know what to do now. On the weekends when I am home all day I do noticed that she does very well with eating. She almost never standing there and really eats. I goes over...grabs a few pieces of food and walks away with it in her mouth and eats. So I have not been worried with her over eating when she has a full bowl with her all day. There is always enough food when my daughter gets home from school. So what you are suggesting is that once she is completely on Innova I should go by what is on the bag?? Even though up to this point she has had access to food at all times?? Heeeeeeeelp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. You can fill up her bowl in the morning with the amount on the bag. That is all the dog food she gets per day. If she gets a lot of treats you should decrease the amount of dog food you give her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK once she is completely switched over to Innova I will give it a try. I think I will actually break it up one feeding into 2.
> 
> THANKS FOR ADVICE AND TIME.
Click to expand...


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom

> Innova is a really good food by itself. It is higher in calories so you want to make sure you don't over feed you puppy. You can mix it with other foods too but just be carefull not to over feed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just got it today (well it's offically at my husband's office) but when he brings it home tonight I will start her on it. Just putting a little in with her Yucky Purina Puppy chow. Now you say it's higher in calories and make sure not to over feed her. She has her food with her all day. In that case should I just make sure (when she is finally on Innova completely) to maybe not FILL her bowl to the rim?
> 
> Only give her the amount listed on the bag for her weight. Even that is MAX!!! Just to warn you most dogs love Innova and will scarf it down and then want more. Don't give in. To help preven her from eating it all in the am what you can do is divid it up and give her some of it in the morning and then again at lunch (if you are home) and the then rest at dinner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?? The vet that I have taken her to twice said she should have access to food ALL DAY. Mind you I am trying a new Vet next month. Ugggggggh....so much to learn. I honestly don't know what to do now. On the weekends when I am home all day I do noticed that she does very well with eating. She almost never standing there and really eats. I goes over...grabs a few pieces of food and walks away with it in her mouth and eats. So I have not been worried with her over eating when she has a full bowl with her all day. There is always enough food when my daughter gets home from school. So what you are suggesting is that once she is completely on Innova I should go by what is on the bag?? Even though up to this point she has had access to food at all times?? Heeeeeeeelp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. You can fill up her bowl in the morning with the amount on the bag. That is all the dog food she gets per day. If she gets a lot of treats you should decrease the amount of dog food you give her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK once she is completely switched over to Innova I will give it a try. I think I will actually break it up one feeding into 2.
> 
> THANKS FOR ADVICE AND TIME.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No problem. What helped me a lot was using those snack size baggies. I would measure out the amounts for each feeding. I would fill like a weeks worth of baggies at a time. Helped save time and it also made it easier to make sure I was giving the correct amount.
Click to expand...


----------



## Kisses-4-Princess

this is a great string. I was trying to find the string where Eukenuba was discussed but couldn't. Can someone tell me why it would be bad for our puppies? ( our vet actually recommended this as well as Nutro). Also, since puppies eat so little, (1/4 cup a day or even less on some days) - I can easily see a bag of puppy food lasting for months! when does kibble go bad? if properly sealed, is there a time limit when it should still be tossed even if our puppy takes forever to get through a bag?

thanks!


----------



## k/c mom

> this is a great string. I was trying to find the string where Eukenuba was discussed but couldn't. Can someone tell me why it would be bad for our puppies? ( our vet actually recommended this as well as Nutro). Also, since puppies eat so little, (1/4 cup a day or even less on some days) - I can easily see a bag of puppy food lasting for months! when does kibble go bad? if properly sealed, is there a time limit when it should still be tossed even if our puppy takes forever to get through a bag?
> 
> thanks![/B]


I don't think that Eukanuba is necessarily bad; however, I do believe there are better foods out there. It is a matter of degrees. Here are the ingredients in Eukauba small breed puppy kibble:

*Eukanuba® Puppy Small Breed Formula *
Chicken, Chicken By-Product Meal, Corn Meal, Fish Meal (source of fish oil), Ground Whole Grain Sorghum, Chicken Fat (preserved with mixed Tocopherols, a source of Vitamin E, and Citric Acid), Brewers Rice, Dried Beet Pulp (sugar removed), Natural Chicken Flavor, Dried Egg Product, Brewers Dried Yeast, Salt, Potassium Chloride, Fructooligosaccharides, Vitamins (Vitamin E Supplement, Ascorbic Acid, Beta-Carotene, Vitamin A Acetate, Calcium Pantothenate, Biotin, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Thiamine Mononitrate (source of vitamin B1), Niacin, Riboflavin Supplement (source of vitamin B2), Inositol, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride (source of vitamin B6), Vitamin D3 Supplement, Folic Acid), Choline Chloride, Minerals (Ferrous Sulfate, Zinc Oxide, Manganese Sulfate, Copper Sulfate, Manganous Oxide, Potassium Iodide, Cobalt Carbonate), DL-Methionine, Marigold Extract (source of Lutein), Rosemary Extract 

Notice that the 2nd ingredient is "By-Product Meal". I stay away from by-products as they are a low quality form of protein and who knows what's in there. The 3rd ingredient is corn meal. Corn is generally not included in premium foods. It is a common allergin and a cheap ingredient. It also has Brewers Rice, a cheap filler. In contrast to the Eukanuba, here are the ingredients for Innova and Artemis, both premium puppy food. Can you see the difference between these and Eukanuba:

*Innova Puppy Food*
Turkey, chicken, chicken meal, barley, brown rice, cottage cheese, tomatoes, hemp oil, chicken fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols), flaxseed, potatoes, herring, apples, carrots, alfalfa sprouts, eggs, garlic, dicalcium, phosphate, eggs, garlic, dl-alpha tocopherol, sodium ascorbate, chicory root extract, freeze dried enterococcus faecium fermentation product, freeze dried lactobacillus acidophilus fermentation product, freeze dried lactobacillus casei fermentation product, freeze dried lactobacillus plantarum fermentation product, potassium chloride, choline chloride, calcium carbonate, zinc proteninate, iron protenate, carotene, niacin d-calcium pantothenate, copper proteinate, manganese proteinate, thiamine mononitrate, pryidoxine hydrochloride, riboflavin, vitamin D3 supplement, vitamin B12 supplement, folic acid, calcium iodate, biotin

*Artemis Puppy Food*
Chicken, Turkey, Chicken Meal, Turkey Meal, Lamb Meal, Brown Rice, Pearled Barley, Chicken Fat (preserved with Vitamin E, C and Rosemary Extract), Oatmeal, Dried Eggs, Fish Meal, Natural Flavoring, Canola Oil, Flaxseed, Fresh Potatoes, Fresh Carrots, Fresh Peas, Whole Fresh Apples, Cranberries, Dried Chicory Root (Prebiotics), Salt, Potassium Chloride, Lecithin, Garlic, DL-Methionine, Vitamin A Acetate, Vitamin D-3 Supplement, Vitamin E Supplement, Riboflavin Supplement, Vitamin B-12 Supplement, Choline Chloride, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Thiamine Mononitrate, Folic Acid, Ascorbic Acid, Biotin, Inositol, Dehydrated Kelp, Chelates of Zinc, Iron, Manganese, Copper and Cobalt, Potassium Iodate, Sodium Selenite, Yucca Schidigera Extract, Sage Extract, Aspergillus Oryzae Fermantation Soulubles (Digestive Enzyme), Enterococcus Faecium and Lactobacillus Acidophilus(Probiotics)


----------



## Ladysmom

You can freeze dry kibble and it will keep for ages. I never knew this until JMM posted it here.


----------



## Gemma

I use *Dick VanPatten's Natural Balance Duck and Potato Formula *for dry and also same thing canned.









Let me tell you this stuff saved us. Sparkey's mother too which is not mine. I've tried the following:

Eukanuba
Science Diet puppy and adult
wellness
and something else I cant remember

He didn't like any of it and I always had to hand feed him or play some kind of game, He always threw up once a week maybe twice. He was a sick puppy. Wellness was really hard on him. I used it for only 3 weeks and it was bad. he could not keep it down.

Natural Balance is great. He loves it. He always wants more and never throw up any more. he poops on schedule twice a day and never soft. His mother looked like she was gonna die when I saw her very thin hair and she was so thin I got worried and told my friend about this food and just after a week she is gaining weight and she loves it too. her hair growing back too. The Duck formula is good for dogs with allergy too. no bad breath anymore thank God.


----------



## Deborah

Rylee has only been fed Chicken Soup for the Puppy Lovers Soul. I buy the small bite kibble for adult dogs. She is very healthy. I do not change food and rarely give treats. The only strange that I notice her do is she will usually eat only when the entire family is eating.


----------



## 3Maltmom

> Rylee has only been fed Chicken Soup for the Puppy Lovers Soul. I buy the small bite kibble for adult dogs. She is very healthy. I do not change food and rarely give treats. The only strange that I notice her do is she will usually eat only when the entire family is eating.[/B]


Mine also like the Chicken Soup. My senior, Daisy, is enjoying Wellness Senior, and the girls like the Wellness Adult. Well, Frankie actually likes Daisy's senior food. So I seperate them while feeding the canned for breakfast and dinner. Billy will eat anything. If he smells food, he's eating it. I also like DVP's Natural Balance. Not for me, for the dogs. It does smell delicious though...


----------



## lethalfire

I have currently switched Cosmo to Natural Balance Duck and Potato formula as well. Before that
he was on Nutro Lamb and rice, and his ears just seemed like they were constatnly having problems
with yeast build up and I noticed he was starting to chew on his paws alot.

Let me just say, I believe it has only been a week, but I have not seen him chewing his paws lately, he has a lot more energy and is even putting on a little weight (a very good thing for him) and he has 
absolutely no objections on eating it. The first day I gave it to him he acted like he won the lottery
and even stopped in the middle of eating to give me a hundred licks as his way of saying thank you and
then continued to eat.


----------



## Deanna

I have just swtiched Wilson to Natural Balance, Sweet Potato and Fish kibble with Duck and Potato canned. It's only been 3 days that he has been 100% on this new food, and I already see a difference in him. He isn't chewing on his feet as much, he has more energy- and my goodness he has been sooooooooo playful. 

I can't recommend this food enough- compare the Ingredients of it to any other food, and you will be impressed.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

I have Naddie on Merrick and she loves it. It is only available in limited stores around here ( mostly private "feed-type" stores ( not in chains or supermarkets) .Oddly it is cheaper in the stores than buying online directly from Merrick.
http://www.merrickpetcare.com/store/
If I run out and can't easily get it I pick up Wellness at nearby store... and she likes that too...well the canned..not so much the dry.


----------



## Kylie's mom

I just wanted to say that you should always pay attention to the ingredient because just recently Solid Gold (on of the top quality dog foods) changed their formula w/o telling the customers and some dogs had problems adjusting. This has happened with quite a large number of companies this year.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie

> I just wanted to say that you should always pay attention to the ingredient because just recently Solid Gold (on of the top quality dog foods) changed their formula w/o telling the customers and some dogs had problems adjusting. This has happened with quite a large number of companies this year.[/B]


Wow - thanks for telling me, I feed Bonnie a little Solid Gold every day. How did you find this out?


----------



## Littlemans Mom

We have been feeding Indy Nutro Natural Choice Lamb & Rice small bites, but have to change because he has a lot of crystals in his urine and the Vet is concerned about bladder stones







The Vet Indy goes to was not available when we had to take him in for a recheck to make sure his UTI was gone, so we had one of the other vets there. She said to try Wellness or Artemis, so after hours of surfing the net comparing ingredients etc. we are going with Artemis Fresh Mix for small breeds. I will post how Indy does with the Artemis once he has been gradually taken off the Nutro and is only on the Artemis


----------



## carrie

massimo eats nutro natrual choice lamb/rice. it's the only thing he will eat and does well on. others are too rich and high in protein and he can't handle it, some he just will not eat. one thing i have found, he will absolutely NOT eat canned food. he is the only dog i have had that will not eat it. he sniffs it, winces and backs away like it's poison.


----------



## Littlemans Mom

> massimo eats nutro natrual choice lamb/rice. it's the only thing he will eat and does well on. others are too rich and high in protein and he can't handle it, some he just will not eat. one thing i have found, he will absolutely NOT eat canned food. he is the only dog i have had that will not eat it. he sniffs it, winces and backs away like it's poison.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]



I know what you mean, Indy will only eat the Nutro kibble and if one gets just a bit wet he pushes it aside and won't eat it, he only likes the dry food. Indy loves the Nutro, I am worried about changing his food because I don't know if he will eat any other kind







I am only changing his food because the Vet said I needed to..... because of the crystals in his urine. She said hopefully he will do better with a change in his diet







Otherwise he will have big troubles down the road with bladder stones and need surgery etc. so I am crossing my fingers and toes hoping he will like the new food and his urine test will be better soon


----------



## carrie

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=271356
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> massimo eats nutro natrual choice lamb/rice. it's the only thing he will eat and does well on. others are too rich and high in protein and he can't handle it, some he just will not eat. one thing i have found, he will absolutely NOT eat canned food. he is the only dog i have had that will not eat it. he sniffs it, winces and backs away like it's poison.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know what you mean, Indy will only eat the Nutro kibble and if one gets just a bit wet he pushes it aside and won't eat it, he only likes the dry food. Indy loves the Nutro, I am worried about changing his food because I don't know if he will eat any other kind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am only changing his food because the Vet said I needed to..... because of the crystals in his urine. She said hopefully he will do better with a change in his diet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Otherwise he will have big troubles down the road with bladder stones and need surgery etc. so I am crossing my fingers and toes hoping he will like the new food and his urine test will be better soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]
Click to expand...

did the vet tell you exactly what in the food is causing the crystals in his urine? i'm kinda worried now, since indy is having trouble...and massimo is on the same food. i'd really hate to try and switch again, since it always seems to do more harm than good... either way, i just don't want to cause massimo any more problems than he has already. 

the only reason i'm kinda distressed about the canned food is, because when i need to give him meds (like in the capsule that you have to dump out) it's hard for me to find options for him. jasper, i can just mix it into wet food...and she gobbles it right up. massimo will not touch it (with or with out meds). it' easy for me to give him a pill, just pop it in some cheese....or a piece of gerber meat stick... but the powder form is really a pain! 

anyway, good luck switching indy over. i hope everything works out. please keep us updated.


----------



## Littlemans Mom

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=271363
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> massimo eats nutro natrual choice lamb/rice. it's the only thing he will eat and does well on. others are too rich and high in protein and he can't handle it, some he just will not eat. one thing i have found, he will absolutely NOT eat canned food. he is the only dog i have had that will not eat it. he sniffs it, winces and backs away like it's poison.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know what you mean, Indy will only eat the Nutro kibble and if one gets just a bit wet he pushes it aside and won't eat it, he only likes the dry food. Indy loves the Nutro, I am worried about changing his food because I don't know if he will eat any other kind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am only changing his food because the Vet said I needed to..... because of the crystals in his urine. She said hopefully he will do better with a change in his diet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Otherwise he will have big troubles down the road with bladder stones and need surgery etc. so I am crossing my fingers and toes hoping he will like the new food and his urine test will be better soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> did the vet tell you exactly what in the food is causing the crystals in his urine? i'm kinda worried now, since indy is having trouble...and massimo is on the same food. i'd really hate to try and switch again, since it always seems to do more harm than good... either way, i just don't want to cause massimo any more problems than he has already.
> 
> the only reason i'm kinda distressed about the canned food is, because when i need to give him meds (like in the capsule that you have to dump out) it's hard for me to find options for him. jasper, i can just mix it into wet food...and she gobbles it right up. massimo will not touch it (with or with out meds). it' easy for me to give him a pill, just pop it in some cheese....or a piece of gerber meat stick... but the powder form is really a pain!
> 
> anyway, good luck switching indy over. i hope everything works out. please keep us updated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]
Click to expand...


From what the Vet said it is more a genetic thing than a certain food thing. It's just that since Indy is on this food now we need to change it. I don't exactly understand the whole thing...Jaime could explain it better.....Indy could have been on any food and then have to change it due to the crystals, it is how Indy's body is reacting to the food rather than the food being the cause.....something like that is how she explained it. I asked if there was anything I could do different to help and she said no







Again she isn't Indy's normal Vet, so I have a call into his regular Vet. I know he can explain it so my thick head can get it better







I mixed Indy's new food in with the Nutro tonight and he picked out only the new food and left the Nutro







I knew he wouldn't make this easy







so much for the slow transition to the new food


----------



## 2maltese4me

<span style="color:#CC6600">We use Merrick....Turducken formula. They love it.







</span>


----------



## Littlemans Mom

> We have been feeding Indy Nutro Natural Choice Lamb & Rice small bites, but have to change because he has a lot of crystals in his urine and the Vet is concerned about bladder stones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Vet Indy goes to was not available when we had to take him in for a recheck to make sure his UTI was gone, so we had one of the other vets there. She said to try Wellness or Artemis, so after hours of surfing the net comparing ingredients etc. we are going with Artemis Fresh Mix for small breeds. I will post how Indy does with the Artemis once he has been gradually taken off the Nutro and is only on the Artemis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]








Indy is doing great on the Artemis fresh mix














He is really loving it too







I know he has put on some weight because he feels less fragile..I can still feel his ribs though, so he isn't over weight. His hair is even looking fuller, he has always had very fine silky hair..now it seems to be getting thicker (fuller)







He is still tearing (not bad) but not staining like before, his tear staining was not too bad, but now once it grows out from his last trim and I trim off the old stains he looks like he won't have any







So I guess there was something in his old food that made him stain more







I keep reading the ingredients in the Artimis and they really are good, so I am very happy about changing to it. I always thought his other food was good and he loved it but now that I see the difference in him I wish I had known about this food when we first brought him home







Oh and I tried to slowly change over to the new food, but Indy loved the Artemis so much that he picked it out and left the old food in the bowl







So after a week of this we gave in and just swiched him over to the new food







He has not had any troubles like runny.. you know what







Thank goodness, because I was worried about changing too quickly but he didn't leave us much choice.





Edited to add:

Here are the ingredients in the Artemis I am feeding Indy......










<div align="left">


----------



## TwinsPlus2More

Okay.....we've just switched Rascal from the Eagle Pack Puppy that he was on from his breeder to Nutro Small bites. He's doing MUCH better on the Nutro. He coat is shiner, his poop more predictable, just all round cuter.

We also use filtered water with him as per our vet and the crystals warning with using regular water. We fill his bowl up from our fridge which has a filter on it. Yes, SPOILED he is.


----------



## Littlemans Mom

> Okay.....we've just switched Rascal from the Eagle Pack Puppy that he was on from his breeder to Nutro Small bites. He's doing MUCH better on the Nutro. He coat is shiner, his poop more predictable, just all round cuter.
> 
> We also use filtered water with him as per our vet and the crystals warning with using regular water. We fill his bowl up from our fridge which has a filter on it. Yes, SPOILED he is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]






I had to chuckle when I read this because it just goes to show how each of our little ones can be so different at times







I had to switch Indy off of the Nutro and you had to switch to it







The first question I asked the Vet was is it the food? She said no, just how Indy's body handles the food. That is another reason she said after awhile we will most likely change his food again...... down the road. Darn those crystals anyway












<div align="left">


----------



## LetsTalkPups

> I am always reading and searching for a new dog food for kodie... i havent made a decision yet... i always forget the brands members mention and hate to keep asking the same questions...
> 
> Joe... do you think we can pin a listing of all dog foods or natural dog foods... I know a lot of people are interested in this and I have seen many of the same threads...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OOPS.. I even put this under the wrong section... could you move it?[/B]










I was feeding Science Diet and went to Merrick. My guys love it. I had heard some bad things about ChickenSoup a while back . So stayed away from it but I was intrested in it untill then. I read all foods trying to find the one that is the best.My guys just love this Merrick puppy plate.Any opinions on it?


----------



## LetsTalkPups

> As most of you know, I feed Teddy naturally - but about a month ago I was in the Pet Smart when I ran into the rep for Blue - foods and treats and asked him a couple of questions.
> 
> I had tried to get emergency food for Teddy in case something happens and my daughter cannot cook for him...I picked a brand that I have researched for treats and that Teddy is not allergic to....when I got it home (remember I can't stand for long) I read that even though they were labeled natural lamb - they had chicken and beef in the ingrediates. Now this is nice and it was actually the real thing - but in my opinion a mistake to clasify something as lamb and rice if it contains other meats.
> 
> Anyway, I talked to the guy from Blue and he showed me the ingrediants.....wow - they were great so I tried the canned with Teddy and he loves it. Now I don't worry about a day when I cannot cook for him. I am putting the link here but I can say since this does not show the product - I actually see the food it should be in the product - potatoes or carrot or veggies. Teddy is used to getting natural food so this was important to me.
> 
> http://bluebuff.com/products/dogs.shtml[/B]





> index.php?act=findpost&pid=117958
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As most of you know, I feed Teddy naturally - but about a month ago I was in the Pet Smart when I ran into the rep for Blue - foods and treats and asked him a couple of questions.
> 
> I had tried to get emergency food for Teddy in case something happens and my daughter cannot cook for him...I picked a brand that I have researched for treats and that Teddy is not allergic to....when I got it home (remember I can't stand for long) I read that even though they were labeled natural lamb - they had chicken and beef in the ingrediates. Now this is nice and it was actually the real thing - but in my opinion a mistake to clasify something as lamb and rice if it contains other meats.
> 
> Anyway, I talked to the guy from Blue and he showed me the ingrediants.....wow - they were great so I tried the canned with Teddy and he loves it. Now I don't worry about a day when I cannot cook for him. I am putting the link here but I can say since this does not show the product - I actually see the food it should be in the product - potatoes or carrot or veggies. Teddy is used to getting natural food so this was important to me.
> 
> http://bluebuff.com/products/dogs.shtml[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> [/B]
Click to expand...



Hi,
I am feeding my guys Merrick and they just love it. I dont feed the can as the breath is aweful after it even with the brushing ,just cant handle the smell. But they just love Merrick puppy plate and the Grannys Pot pie.
I also saw Blue at petsmart but dont know much about it. Was intresting .Do you know how it compares ? I went from Science Diet to Merrick. They seem so much more satified now,and much less poop..








Thanks for the info on Blue . I am aways reading dog food,looking for better.


----------



## beckybc03

Lilly eats Merrick Puppy Plate too and her poop doesn't smell









A pet store owner recommended Merrick and I chose it before I even had her. It was my choice, not hers and I tell HER what to eat, she doesn't tell me, hehe


----------



## theboyz

Wow, very informative. We have had wonderful success with Prescription Diet canned I/D and Prescription Diet T/D (for dental health) dry nuggets that we leave out all the time. We also leave Wellness Super 5 Mix kibble out as well. All 3 love this and we have had great results for "upset tummys, B-M's etc". No more problems at all. One of our guys had HGE and was very sick but now with this diet things are just fine.


----------



## jadey

wellness supermix 5 for my pups
and donbi is on natural balanace vension and sweet brown rice
they all love it and eat it up


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie

What we need now is an actual LIST of what is working best for everyone. Would that be something Joe can provide by way of a thread where we can actually add our favorite to an on-going list rather than new posts to a thread? then have that pinned? 

Or other ideas on how to make a permanent "list"??


----------



## jazzmalt

I'd like to add Flint River Ranch to the list of recommended Malty foods. Here's a link: http://www.flintriver.com/.

It's all natural, human-grade ingredients; no fillers, by-products, hormones, additives or preservatives. They have different varieties for different needs, ie; trout & potatoe for allergic dogs, senior formula for mature dogs, (like my furkid), etc. They also offer generous samples for really cheap! 

Jazz likes this food, it keeps his stools normal, small and infrequent. It's also helped with some of his food sensitivies...less issues with skin and/or ear problems. He's really done well since switching to the Senior formula about a year ago. It helps him keep his boyish figure


----------



## kathym

BACI GETS MERRICK DRY FOOD ALSO WELLINESS I MIX THEM TOGETHER, THEN ADD A LITTLE BOILED CHICKEN ,HE LIKES THE COMBO.ONLY ORGANIC CHICKEN


----------



## Chyna's Mommie

Starting the switch from Merrick to Natural Balance. Found nothing wrong with Merrick. Just wanted to step Scoobie meal up a little.


----------



## starry

> Deni and her older siblings are now on:
> 
> The Honest Kitchen grain-free dehydrated food (Verve and Embark)
> 
> They also have some frozen raw foods added along with it:
> 
> Farmore Raw Frozen (available in beef, buffalo and chicken)
> 
> Nature's Variety Raw Frozen (I've only used the patties so far, but am expecting some of the nuggets to arrive next week)
> 
> I also add chopped raw chicken wings into one meal a day.[/B]


I just want to say my Star died of GME and also had toxoplasmosis (did I spell that right?) anyway as I posted before I have put my 2 cents in about any raw diet concerning meat wheather it is labeled dog food or whatever.
The toxoplasmosis is a result of the dog eatting cat poo or raw meat.








I gave my little puppy and 14lb Lhasa the raw beef medialions sold at the holistic dog food pet store and they said it was fine bc the frezzer temp kills anything bad in it. So trying to feed my new malt the best food resulted in her dying. The neurologist I ended up taking her to in the end said he would NEVER feed his dogs raw meat of any type. 
My Lhasa never had a problem but she did not thro it up like Star and she was much bigger and stronger, so please anyone consider this if you feed the raw meat!


----------



## lonestar

I posted this this morning but just in case some of don't see it. I just found a new food. I feed Rudy & Paris Merrick but I am always looking at different companies." Miss Autumn's Barkery" is worth checking out. I have ordered a few jars of her food to try out. The owner called me her self and told me all about the product. I am very impressed. I'll be interested in what you all think.


----------



## tamizami

Shiva eats Innova EVO, puppy and Stella and Chewy's freeze dried organic raw food. I mix them all together since she is a finicky eater.









We also add Omega-3, Enzymes, Probiotics and anti-oxident supplements to her diet.


----------



## richweddle

Dehydrated raw food from http://www.thehonestkitchen.com/index.shtml. We feed the Embark formula, 1/2 cup twice daily. We also use the Nuzzles and Smoothes treats. The treats taste great (yes, we tried them) but we can't quite appreciate the kelp included in all the wonder ingredients in the food.


----------



## edwardsupandy

> I use Merrick and Prairie and like each equally. I add a little canned Merrick ever since I got the dozen cans FREE with their promo. I had to buy the 30 lb. bag, but can use it pretty quickly with my 3 maltese and sheltie. I only get out a couple of lbs. at a time and keep it in a tupperware container so it will stay fresh longer.[/B]


Wow your maltese is soo gorgeous and has so white face!!! How do you keep your baby so white face without stain? Could you please tell me your secret? Thank you.


----------



## jadey

Our kids were on merricks grammy pot pie, however it seems like they dont like it as much since they pick at it, so today we went to the store and got them solid gold bit? and the cowboy cook out merricks.
wish me luck


----------



## Ciena

Hi. I am a newbie here. I was wondering what the best food for my Maltese is and there seems to be several mentioned here. I asked my vet and also petsmart and they both told me the best one is Science Diet. I was wondering what you all think of it? I want to give her only the best for her health.


----------



## ShilohsMom

> Hi. I am a newbie here. I was wondering what the best food for my Maltese is and there seems to be several mentioned here. I asked my vet and also petsmart and they both told me the best one is Science Diet. I was wondering what you all think of it? I want to give her only the best for her health.[/B]


Welcome to the group Ciena. There are a myriad of choices and many schools of thought on this subject. If you use the search engine there are many topics of discussion regarding this very subject. Generally if the dog is in good health the formula should have an decent amount of protein. Many members here seem to go the natural route versus the brand their vet sells. Good luck to you in your search- it may be trial and error based on what your dog prefers and has no problems with.


----------



## jadey

> Deni and her older siblings are now on:
> 
> The Honest Kitchen grain-free dehydrated food (Verve and Embark)
> 
> They also have some frozen raw foods added along with it:
> 
> Farmore Raw Frozen (available in beef, buffalo and chicken)
> 
> Nature's Variety Raw Frozen (I've only used the patties so far, but am expecting some of the nuggets to arrive next week)
> 
> I also add chopped raw chicken wings into one meal a day.[/B]


im just curious, what does dehydrated raw food look like? it looks like powder, i have fed my kids frozen raw but did not like it, 2 of my kids do well on their prescription food but im still looking for a food for my other kid


----------



## wolfieinthehouse

Wolfie eats Nutro Small Bite Lamb and Rice mixed with Nutro Puppy Small Bites (a chicken based kibble). We are transitioning him to the adult food since our poodle eats that and it has been good to him (though he is transitioning to a mix of that and senior food).

The poodle just started the Nutro Senior Lamb and Rice (a brown rice version).

Wolfie has got his paws on the Senior food and likes it a lot but since he is a pup....I am trying to make sure he eats the other food and doesn't eat Shep's leftovers!

I chose Nutro many years ago since it was agreeable to Shep.

I like the poop factor of it, not as smelly as many other foods.


----------



## ShilohsMom

I rotate my 3 dogs meals between Nature's Variety raw medallions in different versions which of course they love and Nature's Variety Instinct in the chicken or the duck and venison formula . I am a big fan of high protein and no grains so these work for us. I supplement snacks as several with Wellness kibbles between meals because it has high protein and only high quality grains like oatmeal and barley as well as antioxidants. I also use Zuke's Mini's during training stages (although sparingly because the seem to make tear stains worse the day after) and they get occasional Nylabone nutri dents which they love for cleaning teeth in a heathy low fat base.


----------



## starbright

> Hi. I am a newbie here. I was wondering what the best food for my Maltese is and there seems to be several mentioned here. I asked my vet and also petsmart and they both told me the best one is Science Diet. I was wondering what you all think of it? I want to give her only the best for her health.[/B]


I would not touch Science Diet! Vets tend to promote it because they usually have affiliations with Hills, the manufacturer. Also, I believes Hills is one of the few companies that make a food - c/d and another one I can't remember - for medical conditions.

Generally speaking, Science Diet is way overpriced and is not a top quality food, although you wouldn't think it as they have a terrific marketing scheme.


----------



## binniebee

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=445530
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi. I am a newbie here. I was wondering what the best food for my Maltese is and there seems to be several mentioned here. I asked my vet and also petsmart and they both told me the best one is Science Diet. I was wondering what you all think of it? I want to give her only the best for her health.[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would not touch Science Diet! Vets tend to promote it because they usually have affiliations with Hills, the manufacturer. Also, I believes Hills is one of the few companies that make a food - c/d and another one I can't remember - for medical conditions.
> 
> Generally speaking, Science Diet is way overpriced and is not a top quality food, although you wouldn't think it as they have a terrific marketing scheme.
> [/B]
Click to expand...

No kidding! I've heard my whole life from Vets and other moms of priceless, pampered pets how this was "the best". After doing more research I can see that's probably not true at all. Although I am sure it all has to do with various health issues as to which dog needs or benefits more from which food, I plan on switching as soon as I get about halfway through this bag. I will mix with the new dry food and transition him until the Science Diet is gone. I do wish I had done more research earlier, but he is just slightly over one year old, so I doubt that any harm has been done. I am going to request blood tests when I take him in for his annual check up and make sure everything is okay with him. No reason to think it is not, but after reading about all the health issues on this board, and losing Casper last year I just want to make sure.

Cyndi


----------



## 2maltese4me

We've had to change foods, due to yeast issues.

We are now using Wellness Core which is a grain free food. I am in heaven! They've been on it for 2 months. All tear stains are 100% gone and no more itchy feet!!!!


----------



## linsty

Please check out this website: http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog_food_reviews/ 
It lists all the foods and what is in them and rates them from one to six stars. IAMs and Science Diet are often recommended by vets because they are paid by those companies to recommend them (just like drug reps). They are actually TWO STAR products!!! :angry: Also, they are WAY overpriced and less dense in calories, which causes the pups to eat more, which obviously causes more poop! Higher quality products like Canidae and Innova may be slightly higher in expense per bag, but you feed them less, so the bag lasts much longer than a lower quality food. Most 4 star and above foods are very high quality foods and great for our pups. Hope this helps - I found it incredibly informative! :thumbsup:


----------



## linsty

Ummmm sorry - correction - science diet, eukanuba, and IAMs are actually ONE STAR PRODUCTS!!!!!!!!!!! :new_shocked:


----------



## Nikki's Mom

I've been trying different foods with Nikki and I'm now feeding her Wellness puppy kibble mixed with canned EVO (chicken and turkey) The canned EVO has less protein than the kibble. Nikki likes it so far, so I'll probably stay with it for a while. I'm working off a list of foods Nikki's vet recommended. I might eventually try Sojos or do home-cooked.


----------



## Cooper and Lola's mom

I feed my little dogs Wellness puppy and Merrick Puppy plate kibble mixed 50/50. I also will sometimes mix in a little of the Merrick canned food. There are several different kinds and all seem great. Smell good. I found a great website where dog food is rated and people from all over write in about their experiences with various foods. It is www.rateitall.com. I researched this site extensively before settleing on dog food. My standard poodle has 50/50 of Canidae and Merrick. If you google dog food brands the site pops up about dog food and the site for rateitall. 
Jodi


----------



## bell

Which ones out of the ones recommend would be good for a puppy? Wellness? Canidae? Innova? Nature Variety? (this one was recommend to me on my other forum). I know there is a pet supply plus and a pet land near me that I could pick the food up. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Nikki's Mom

Any of those foods would be fine. I've feed all of them to Nikki and she was fine on them.

You can either use a puppy formula or an "All life stages" formula. Castor and Pollux Organix is great food. It is certified organic. I've also mixed kibble with Halo's Spot's Stew Chicken canned. Nikki adores Spot's Stew. It doesn't look so great, but it smells just like human food. So does the Organix. 

Spot's Stew Chicken formula is given a low rating on Dog Food Analysis site, not for the ingredients, but for the low amount of protein (meat) in it. It is low protein, but it's a great "mixable" for kibble or other canned foods, or if a dog needs a low protein food.


----------



## Stelkia Maltese

I have been feeding Evo canned and small bites and they seem to be doing well on it. What are the symptoms of too much protein?


----------



## jmm

> I have been feeding Evo canned and small bites and they seem to be doing well on it. What are the symptoms of too much protein?[/B]



If you are feeding a high protein, high fat diet (most grain-free diets are), you need to be careful that your dogs do not get overweight. The high fat can also be too "rich" and cause an upset stomach in some dogs. 

Dogs with protein intolerance from hepatic disease will experience hepatic encephalopathy.


----------



## Stelkia Maltese

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=586829
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been feeding Evo canned and small bites and they seem to be doing well on it. What are the symptoms of too much protein?[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you are feeding a high protein, high fat diet (most grain-free diets are), you need to be careful that your dogs do not get overweight. The high fat can also be too "rich" and cause an upset stomach in some dogs.
> 
> Dogs with protein intolerance from hepatic disease will experience hepatic encephalopathy.
> [/B]
Click to expand...

Is there an general guideline for maltese as to protein-fat-carbohydrate ratios?


----------



## jmm

> Is there an general guideline for maltese as to protein-fat-carbohydrate ratios?[/B]



Every dog is different. It depends on your dog, its activity level, does it get heavy easily or not, etc. There is no one magical food that works for everyone.


----------



## Dixie's Mama

QUOTE (2maltese4me @ Apr 7 2008, 07:58 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=560483


> We've had to change foods, due to yeast issues.
> 
> We are now using Wellness Core which is a grain free food. I am in heaven! They've been on it for 2 months. All tear stains are 100% gone and no more itchy feet!!!! [/B]


 Would you tell me more about the itchy feet problem please? I have noticed Dixie biting at her feet lately. I thought it was because her nails needed cutting but that was done last week by the groomer and she is still doing it though not as much.


----------



## Dixie's Mama

Dixie is 8 months old and I am researching foods to put her on when I take her off the puppy food her breeder had her on (Purina Pro Plan Small Dog Puppy Formula). I wouldn't have chosen that but that's what the breeder has used for 11 yrs. so I stuck with it. I had decided to go with Innova Adult Food Dry (not the EVO) then went to the vet last week. They have Blue Small Breed Life protection Formula with LifeSource Bits food. It has all kinds of good stuff in it so I bought it but I am still not convinced I have made the right choice. Have any of you used or heard of this food? http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog_food_re...=1610&cat=4


----------



## Nikki's Mom

Wellness Puppy Food is good. So is the adult food.


----------



## Nikki's Mom

A while back, I purchased a can of "Party Animal" dog food when I ordered some other things online from Only Natural Pet Store. I wanted to try "Party Animal" because the ALL of the ingredients are USDA certified organic. 

I've been feeding Nikki Wellness Whitefish canned food for some time, but she seems to be growing tired of it, and I honestly cannot stand the smell of canned fish, especially first thing in the morning. :yucky: And I don't like the idea that it isn't organic. 

I have never had problems changing Nikki's food, so I don't have to do the gradual transition thing. I fed Nikki the "Party Animal" Organic Chicken/Artichoke/Blueberry/Apple/Zucchini flavor yesterday and today. It is not a high protein food, but this particular flavor has no grains, just the above ingredients, plus organic chicken broth and avocado oil. (avocado oil is safe for dogs because the oil comes from the fruit, not the leaves or the pit, - the dangerous parts.) There is another flavor that contains organic Basmati rice, if grains are preferable. Even if you're not a picky person like I am with eating mostly organic food, any* certified* organic food is subject to intense testing and cannot have genetically modified ingredients, which is a good thing, IMO.

This food has a wonderful consistency and aroma, better than most canned dog food I've tried. The price is high, the highest I've paid, but the company ships it by the case (12 cans) directly from their website, and there are no shipping charges. It is available at some Whole Foods, and a few pet supply stores in the West, Northeast, and Florida, but not in my state of Georgia yet. 

Nikki absolutely loves it so far, and she has gone back several times to lick her plate clean. And her "output" has been fine so far, too. 

So I do recommend this food. If you try it, please post your results here on SM. 

Thanks!

Here's their website:

Party Animal Pet Food


----------



## Snuggle's Mom

Regarding the Blue Brand of Dog food, our 6 month old puppy Chrissy has been on their puppy food and loves it. As a matter of fact, I am looking forward to switching her to the small breed variety when she is old enough to go off of the puppy food. I would not hesitate at all to give your dogs the Blue brand of food. It is a holistic food and my Vet also told me that he thought it was an excellent choice of dog food.

Snuggle's & Chrissy's Mom


----------



## sophiesmom

I too have my girls on Blue, been on it for about 2 months and they LOVE it. It is holistic and my hubby heard about it on the radio from a vet that was doing a spot on air. If you go to their we site, they will send you a dry sample of it. We haven't tried it yet, as we had them on Natural Balance for the last year or more......


----------



## Dixie's Mama

QUOTE (Snuggle's Mom @ Jun 27 2008, 08:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=597368


> Regarding the Blue Brand of Dog food, our 6 month old puppy Chrissy has been on their puppy food and loves it. As a matter of fact, I am looking forward to switching her to the small breed variety when she is old enough to go off of the puppy food. I would not hesitate at all to give your dogs the Blue brand of food. It is a holistic food and my Vet also told me that he thought it was an excellent choice of dog food.
> 
> Snuggle's & Chrissy's Mom[/B]


 Thanks. I think I will stick with it and give it a try when it is time.


----------



## Dixie's Mama

QUOTE (sophiesmom @ Jun 27 2008, 09:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=597380


> I too have my girls on Blue, been on it for about 2 months and they LOVE it. It is holistic and my hubby heard about it on the radio from a vet that was doing a spot on air. If you go to their we site, they will send you a dry sample of it. We haven't tried it yet, as we had them on Natural Balance for the last year or more......[/B]


 Thanks. I am going to fee it to her when it is time.


----------



## sadiesmom

When my Sadie came home she was on Purina Puppy Food then I read on here and quickly changed. I now feed her Natural Balance Lamb and Brown Rice. I leave her food out all day and she eats probably 3/4 cup each day. She handles it well, and her bowl movements are solid and not much ordor! I had to order it online because nowhere around here carried it..I live in a rural area. Anyway from what I have read on here the Natural Balance ??? and sweet potato seem to be the one recommended most. I plan to try and find some of that next.


----------



## froglivers

We looked around for what was considered good (and was available in Holland)--www.dogfoodanalysis.com is a life-saver--
and ordered Orijen puppy food before Emily came home.

Turns out, her biological family was feeding her that to wean her off, so Emily didn't have to go through food transition time, after she arrived.

We're adjusting the grams/calories as she gets bigger, so she gets a weigh in every Friday.

No runs, and very regular #2s. She growing quite nicely, on the larger size for a Maltese.

She's had Turkey white meat for dinner once, and she _loved_ it. But the next day #2s weren't on the dot. 

Our vet gave us Hill's, too, a kilo of dry food and a wet food can. Of course, she's not going to get it.


----------



## Maglily

QUOTE (starbright @ Dec 27 2007, 06:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=494167


> QUOTE (Ciena @ Sep 30 2007, 02:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=445530





> Hi. I am a newbie here. I was wondering what the best food for my Maltese is and there seems to be several mentioned here. I asked my vet and also petsmart and they both told me the best one is Science Diet. I was wondering what you all think of it? I want to give her only the best for her health.[/B]


I would not touch Science Diet! Vets tend to promote it because they usually have affiliations with Hills, the manufacturer. Also, I believes Hills is one of the few companies that make a food - c/d and another one I can't remember - for medical conditions.

Generally speaking, Science Diet is way overpriced and is not a top quality food, although you wouldn't think it as they have a terrific marketing scheme.
[/B][/QUOTE]


I think too that you should avoid a food that lists the first ingredient as "meal" eg. chicken meal. But rather "chicken", " beef" ," lamb" etc should be the first ingredient , and that it is OK for a "meal" ingredient to be present but probably as the 3 or 4 ingredient. Not the main ingredient. Correct me if I am wrong anyone.


----------



## samarinhaalmeida

Hi, I am in Samara and I live in Brazil with my Maltese Pink! Here in Brazil is so much variety and quality of diets of there! I have a great difficulty in getting what I feed to my Pink! 
I have a time to hear Hill's Puppy because it helped to reduce the tear ee acid was one of the best quality in the market, but the Pink is not well and gave no results for tears. anyone of you have problems with tear acid and improved the Hill's? 
After I gave the premier indoor environments that also failed! 
Soon after I gave the Royal Canin mini indoor junior and had a good result! 
and talk and tear someone already used the acid ANGEL EYES? I know that is imported from the United States and have heard very well and I'm thinking of giving to Pink, the veterinarian said it, but I know other people who used as the outcome and not brought any negative outcome for the health! 
thanks


----------



## littlemissy

I tried many different brands with Calista as she is one picky eater. She prefers Nature's Variety Raw Medallions to anything and the only dry I have any long term success with her is EVO small bites. The medallions got too pricey for us with two dogs now so we are using the EVO and both girls like it. Coquette is not a fussy eater so I am glad of that. I use other brands that do contain grains for treats and snacks in between meals on occasion but as a rule I prefer feeding no grain as they are both healthy and active and don't require a lower protein diet. If they ever do, I will switch to another product.


----------



## Nikki's Mom

The best tool for those of you who feed kibble or canned commercial food is a subscription to Whole Dog Journal. They carefully test and review foods. 

Commercial pet food formulas change for various reasons, and it is difficult to keep up. Whole Dog Journal releases a report every year to subscribers on commercial pet food. If I were feeding commercial food, I'd definitely be a subscriber.

The Whole Dog Journal | Dog Food Reviews - Dog Care - Dog Training


----------



## sweetladejane

I have just purchased a new food for my sophie.Blue Buffalo, was recommended at the place where I bought it,has anyone tried this food and do any one of you recommend it.


----------



## Heather_Rochelle

I use Natural Balance, but they were out of it so I got Blue Buffulo and my three love it! I was told it was a great food and it was cheaper for a large bag then the natural alenceb


----------



## Tracy and Tessa

I feed my girls Acana. They love the Lamb and Apple formula. I was feeding them Merricks but there was something in it that really affected Tessa. She would have major stomach problems.....gurgling and slimy poops. Since I've switched them to Acana...problems.


----------



## sweetladejane

I use Blue Buffalo for my Sophie, I met one of the represeatives for the product in Petsmart and I told her I wanted the best food I could give her .I tried it and she loves it, you can also add water when you want to so that they can have a variety of texture.I tend to stick to the dry food because of dental problems.


----------



## Maltbabe

I feed Buffalo Blue to all 5. For the 3 older babes I mix some canned Buffalo Blue with the dry and they love it.

Sometimes, I boil a chicken breast, some hearts a tad of sea salt in sodium bree chiken broth. they LOVE it but since my girls are now spayed, I do not want them to gain weight.

Has anyone heard of feeding cherios as a snack? Is it healthy? my babies love the Boars Head chicken from the Deli but it gets too expensive!!! lol


----------



## coleenu

i am trying to swich Bangs to Natural Balance, but she seems to get an itchy face after she eats. could she be allergic to the food?


----------



## LJSquishy

coleenu said:


> i am trying to swich Bangs to Natural Balance, but she seems to get an itchy face after she eats. could she be allergic to the food?


How exactly does she act after eating the Natural Balance? Is she scratching her face excessively, or rubbing it on the ground? Which formula of Natural Balance are you feeding? If you are feeding one of the LID (Limited Ingredient Diet) formulas, which come in Potato & Duck, Sweet Potato & Venison, and Sweet Potato & Salmon (I think), it is unlikely that she is allergic, though not impossible. If you are feeding one of the regular Natural Balance diets there may be an ingredient she is allergic to.


----------



## coleenu

after she's done, she rubs her face on the floor/mat. and she has not been finishing all of her food at once, whereas she used to eat all of her food.


----------



## t0ny

I'm currently feeding my 3 month old puppy iams smart puppy active health. Almost done with a 7 lb bag was thinking to switch it to something different any suggestions? I've heard iams dog food is really bad that is why I wanted to change his food


----------



## coleenu

I switched Bangs to Natural Balance from Iams, but after it seems that she is allergic to something in the food, i went back to the Iams. She does better on Iams, and her stool is better too. No more "itchy face".


----------



## sly8190

Does the Blue Buffalo food have any food coloring? I have looked on the petco website but it doesn't say anything in the ingredients so I am assuming not.


----------



## Maltbabe

*Switched*

After a whole year, I switched to AVODERM adult for small breeds. my babies LOVE it. I mix in 1tbs of canned avoderm witht the kibble. I love the super small kibble and their poops are really firm.:aktion033:


----------



## PuppyLove97

Which brand do you guys think is best? Merrick, blue buffalo, or wellness?? Would it be good to mix some of these brands together? I heard dry food is healthier but the dogs like canned better. Could I feed dry food of one brand and canned of another then mix them together?


----------



## sophiesmama

I feed Taste of the Wild High Prairie Canine dry and Merrick Puppy Plate canned. I mix 1/4 cup dry and a spoonful of the canned. I microwave it for about 15 seconds. They love it. Both of these foods are listed on The Whole Dog Journal's top foods list that came out in February. 

The Taste of the Wild is a 6 star food and the Merrick canned is a 5 star food. You can look them up here :chili:

Dog Food Reviews - Main Index - Powered by ReviewPost


----------



## CrystalAndZoe

PuppyLove97 said:


> Which brand do you guys think is best? Merrick, blue buffalo, or wellness?? Would it be good to mix some of these brands together? I heard dry food is healthier but the dogs like canned better. Could I feed dry food of one brand and canned of another then mix them together?


Actually it's a myth that dry food is better. Canned food, those prepared with fresh meat, or dehydrated food that you mix with equal or more parts water is the better way to go, especially if feeding a higher protein food. Vets are saying that the reason we are seeing so many dogs & cats with kidney issues, UTI's, bladder stones, kidney stones, crystals, etc...is that they aren't getting enough water. They just physically can't drink enough water to make up for the lack of moisture in kibble. So if you do feed kibble, put some warm water on it. It used to be thought, and sadly some vets still think this, that kibble or dry food was best for their teeth. That is not true. Nothing replaces good oral hygiene. You need to brush their teeth regularly. Kibble is basically the same thing as us eating a pretzel stick imo. Now good chews like a joint bone, such as a cow knee cap is good for their teeth.

I'm a huge fan of rotating foods but not of mixing foods. I think the more proteins in a meal, the harder it is to digest. Also, if your dog should have an allergic reaction, it's easier to figure out what it is they are having a reaction to by just feeding one food at a time. But rotate. Once you finish one bag of kibble or can/case of canned, switch to another formula. Be careful about protein levels. If going from a lower protein food to a higher protein food, you will need to transition. If proteins are the same or within a few percentages, then they should be fine without transitioning.

The reason I like rotating is because if you and I only ate chicken, we would not be as healthy as we would be if we would get a variety of meats because we get different things from chicken as we do beef, fish, lamb, etc.. Same for our dogs. Also, dogs can develop allergies if kept on the same thing for long periods of time just like we humans. And dogs can get bored with the same thing over and over.


----------



## vjw

Crystal&Zoe said:


> Actually it's a myth that dry food is better. Canned food, those prepared with fresh meat, or dehydrated food that you mix with equal or more parts water is the better way to go, especially if feeding a higher protein food. Vets are saying that the reason we are seeing so many dogs & cats with kidney issues, UTI's, bladder stones, kidney stones, crystals, etc...is that they aren't getting enough water. They just physically can't drink enough water to make up for the lack of moisture in kibble. So if you do feed kibble, put some warm water on it. It used to be thought, and sadly some vets still think this, that kibble or dry food was best for their teeth. That is not true. Nothing replaces good oral hygiene. You need to brush their teeth regularly. Kibble is basically the same thing as us eating a pretzel stick imo. Now good chews like a joint bone, such as a cow knee cap is good for their teeth.
> 
> *Could you provide CREDIBLE sources for this info.? The reason I'm asking is that the info. I have read from veterinary nutritionists state that canned versus dry is a matter of personal preference.*
> 
> I'm a huge fan of rotating foods but not of mixing foods. I think the more proteins in a meal, the harder it is to digest. Also, if your dog should have an allergic reaction, it's easier to figure out what it is they are having a reaction to by just feeding one food at a time. But rotate. Once you finish one bag of kibble or can/case of canned, switch to another formula. Be careful about protein levels. If going from a lower protein food to a higher protein food, you will need to transition. If proteins are the same or within a few percentages, then they should be fine without transitioning.
> 
> The reason I like rotating is because if you and I only ate chicken, we would not be as healthy as we would be if we would get a variety of meats because we get different things from chicken as we do beef, fish, lamb, etc.. Same for our dogs. Also, dogs can develop allergies if kept on the same thing for long periods of time just like we humans. And dogs can get bored with the same thing over and over.
> 
> *I used to think that rotating was a good idea until I read this on a veterinary nutritionist's site:*
> 
> PetDiets


 


Questions or comments are in bold.


*Joy*


----------



## CrystalAndZoe

vjw said:


> Questions or comments are in bold.
> 
> 
> *Joy*


Right off hand I can pull up an article by Dr. Karen Becker. I know you will argue the Raw and we aren't discussing raw here, nor will I go into a debate with you on it. We both have differing views which we are both entitled to. Just scroll past that to the section titled "The Two Main Problems With A Dry Food Diet".

I know you will say Dr. Karen Becker is not a credible source but I say she is. Holistic Vets go through vet school just like regular vets and then CONTINUE their education. The two vets I'm currently seeing are not holistic vets but both have also told me this exact same thing that Dr. Karen Becker is saying about kibble. In fact Dr. Amanda's Maltese was having chronic UTI's. She stopped feeding her kibble and put her on canned and she's not had a UTI since.

Pets Protein Dry Food and Disease

Furthermore, anyone who has been on SM for any length of time knows you have a differing view then I do on most anything nutritionally and holistically. It always gets into a debate of whose sources are more credible and there is no way anyone will win that debate because everyone must choose for themselves what to believe. I will not be drawn into any more debates with you.


----------



## Leonora

*Dogfood in Norway*

I can honestly tell that USA has more dogfood to choose from than we have here in Norway.
Much of the dogfood that sells here is american brands.

For aboute 8 month we have been given a norwegian food "Vom og hundemat", it's raw and frozen. You can get it with different ingredience . They seem to like it, at least three of my dogs, the fourth one is very picky.
The stool is almost nothing and if you let it lay outside it will become grey and be gone after 4-7 days. The stool doen't smell. I can't say that the tearstain don't go away, thats a minus. They don't stink from the mouth. 

But this food isn't the best one to have when we are out travlling.
Now in the summervacation we put them on "Royal Canine Maltese 24". I have no Knowledge about the this food, but i picked it because it was maltese food.

Another Norwegian food is called "Norwegian polar", thi food is cooked and then frozen. But I didn't think this food i good for small dogs, since it has small parts of bones in it. But for larger dog this food is good.


----------



## Rainw

When I got Yuki, he had bad tear stains after searching for a long time for the right dog food, I got Nature's Variety Instinct. It's grain free and comes in kibble, can, and raw form. I give Yuki some canned in the morning and then kibble. He doesn't like the rabbit, but he likes the other flavours and salmon is his favourite. In the month and a half I've been feeding it to him, his tear stains have improved a lot.


----------



## almitra

Great news! You're a conscientious mommy, Rain.


----------



## memememe

Crystal&Zoe said:


> Right off hand I can pull up an article by Dr. Karen Becker. I know you will argue the Raw and we aren't discussing raw here, nor will I go into a debate with you on it. We both have differing views which we are both entitled to. Just scroll past that to the section titled "The Two Main Problems With A Dry Food Diet".
> 
> I know you will say Dr. Karen Becker is not a credible source but I say she is. Holistic Vets go through vet school just like regular vets and then CONTINUE their education. The two vets I'm currently seeing are not holistic vets but both have also told me this exact same thing that Dr. Karen Becker is saying about kibble. In fact Dr. Amanda's Maltese was having chronic UTI's. She stopped feeding her kibble and put her on canned and she's not had a UTI since.


 
You are very correct in all you said. Unfortunately, it will still take many more years to convince some pet owners who trust too much in their vet's very very little nutritional education sponsered by pet food brands with very poor quality ingredients, like Science Diet/Hills, Royal Canin. 

In the wild, a dog will eat meat, not dried up kibble or cereals, showing that it is natural for a dog to eat wet meat, not the crap in a bag that vets push in their offices. Did you know that vets make up to 40% profit of the atrocious hills/science diet food they sell in their office? They do. That is the motivating factor behind pushing commercial foods. Dry food is simply not natural. It in fact taxes the system and causes too much of a heavy load on the organs. Just as we would not eat only dry food all day every day, year after year, dogs should not. 

Anyway, for those that still insist on feeding kibble, there is a good website that reviews the kibble brands fairly. http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com IF you're going to feed crap in a bag, at least feed stuff made with human grade high quality ingredients. Orijen is by far the best brand with regards to quality out of all the kibbles. They do not use any ingredients from China. Most of the other brands do. Even the ones that are supposed to be high quality. Email the companies and ask pointed directed questions and you will see. Some will lie. Others might be afraid to lie in writing. Better yet, ask them on their Facebook wall. Ask if they use human grade ingredients. Ask if ANY of their ingredients come from China. Ask if they make all their food, not just package it, but do they process it too? Do they do it in their own factories or do they source it out and then just mix it together.


----------



## Tija

I read many unknown dog food names, but some of them we have too. I thought that Royal Canin is BAD. RC from shops my dogs didn't eat at all, but I start my own business and I have to buy it for retail. I tried to give it for dogs them ate it really good i didn't understand where is the diference but food from distributor and from shops had sth diferent. 
We have many foods, I tried Eukanuba, Hills, Specific, Acana, Bosh, ProPlan etc. But now I think more that I give for my dogs and I try to find the best composition thats why when I found this forum I don't think more I came there, maybe you know more in America than we.


----------



## Sheliae1971

*Blue Buffalo Small Breed Puppy Food*

My breeder has my puppy on this type of food, I had heard good reviews about it, but looking at the section on tear staining, now I am not sure this is the kind of food she needs to be on, I've not noticed any tear staining yet, but I want her to be on the healthiest food possible. My other maltese was on the Royal Canin, I'm so confused now! Could anyone offer suggestions?


----------



## Mini Pearls Mom

Freshpet! Solved Pearl's IBD, suggested by my Veterinary Nutritionist. In the fridge section of the supermarket. Pure, zero additives/preservatives. A very conscientious mfg., based on my extensive research.

I have NEVER - I repeat: NEVER - seen a dog as in love with their meal (and our last darling was a beagle, they love anything).


----------



## aksm4

I feed Luna horizon Legacy grain free food she does really well on it and thinking of trying sky's the limit biscuits ......


----------



## VOVE

royal canine is the best for mine!! after many years of different foods this is the one that works best for them


----------



## Dipsey

*HELP - I have a picky eater*

:smilie_tischkante:

I have a 7 month 7 pound female who is PICKY PICKY when it comes to eating!!!

I have tried feeding her kibble, kibble with warm water to make gravy, kibble coated in can food (which she licks off the can and spits out the kibble) now today I've resorted to giving her 1/2 of a can of food (Blue Buffalo small breed) only.

I'm just hoping that she does NOT get the poops!

This little girl is giving me a run for my money with trying to find something she likes to eat. She only eats 2 times a day. Yes, I try to feed her lunch but she will not eat for me. 
She goes to work with me every day and is either in her little crate next to my grooming table or outside playing at doggy day care. Even when she has been out playing with the other dogs she still won't eat lunch.

We have 3 larger dogs who are on senior kibble and she will snack out of their bowls at time but for her main source of meals I've got to find something good for her. The 1/2 of can of dog food she really enjoyed this morning so I'm hoping that this works for her and it's not just another one of those things she will eat once or twice and be bored with it.

Does anyone out ther feed their little furbaby can food only?
How much at one time should my little girl be eating?

Can anyone give me some ideas on some good treats to give her thru the day since she doesn't eat lunch. 

Any help I can get will be GREATLY APPRECIATED :aktion033:


----------



## edelweiss

A seven month old, 7 pound maltese dog sounds quite healthy! At 7 months your pup should only be eating 2 X each day---morn. & night. It sounds like your baby is right on target! I would stop worrying about her size/eating if she is regulating her eating herself, and is in such good shape. 
I have 2 maltese---one is between 5 1/2 & 6 pounds (2 yrs. old) & eats like there is no tomorrow. The other is between 3 1/2 & 4 pounds(8 months old) & eats like there is no tomorrow! Both of them seem at perfect weights for their body sizes! So, this is all to say that dogs are different! I would be very careful about forcing a pup to eat, esp. one that is not ill. Normally dogs do not starve themselves. I would feed the suggested amount on the bag and remove it after about 10 min. if the pup has not eaten. Do not give anything else until the next scheduled meal time, except fresh water. Continue this for several days and you will probably see that your pup becomes hungry and eats. Pups can go without food, but not water unless they are underweight already.


----------



## Kaiser

I've always aimed to give our furbabies the best food I can get them. After doing some research, I settled for Blue Buffalo Wilderness Salmon for the kibble and Blue Buffalo Turducken wet food (just for Casper because he is a picky eater). But after having spoken to a Maltese breeder, I'm now second guessing myself if I made the right choice for Casper. I was informed that as much as the Wilderness is a good food, it's not suitable for a Maltese because it's protein content is higher - it has 34%. She said I should try to limit the protein to 26%. 

I just wanted to ask for a second opinion if you think I should switch his food to something else. If so, what would you recommend? I'd prefer if it's a no-grain diet but I'm open to suggestions. A foreword though, he is an extremely picky eater. We used to feed him boiled chicken breast with vegetables until about a year ago. At the advice of our old vet, we switched all of our furbabies to dog food. It was a long battle with this little guy and he only takes kibble if it's moist/warm, that's why we have to add a spoon or two of the wet food just to entice him to eat. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Ladysmom

Kaiser said:


> I've always aimed to give our furbabies the best food I can get them. After doing some research, I settled for Blue Buffalo Wilderness Salmon for the kibble and Blue Buffalo Turducken wet food (just for Casper because he is a picky eater). But after having spoken to a Maltese breeder, I'm now second guessing myself if I made the right choice for Casper. I was informed that as much as the Wilderness is a good food, it's not suitable for a Maltese because it's protein content is higher - it has 34%. She said I should try to limit the protein to 26%.
> 
> I just wanted to ask for a second opinion if you think I should switch his food to something else. If so, what would you recommend? I'd prefer if it's a no-grain diet but I'm open to suggestions. A foreword though, he is an extremely picky eater. We used to feed him boiled chicken breast with vegetables until about a year ago. At the advice of our old vet, we switched all of our furbabies to dog food. It was a long battle with this little guy and he only takes kibble if it's moist/warm, that's why we have to add a spoon or two of the wet food just to entice him to eat.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Several of our members have had problems when they fed their Maltese a high protein food. Bailey's breeder recommends a moderate protein food, no more than 26%.


----------



## Kaiser

Thanks, Marj.

I'm now planning on switching Casper's food to the Small Breed Blue Buffalo Wilderness but the crude protein percentage is even higher at 36%, which has me baffled. 

Should I forgo the no-grain diet and just get the normal Blue Buffalo Small Breed kibble? That one is listed to have a 26% crude protein.


----------



## MoonDog

*Costco Dog Food*

In reading reviews at www.dogfoodadvisor.com, I was surprised to find that Costco's Kirkland Signature dry dog food rated higher than Natural Balance which is what I currently feed Phoebe and Finnegan. Another site (sorry, can't remember which one) listed it among the top 10 dry foods! Someone at work today told me it sells for just over $25 for a 50 lb bag. Has anyone here ever fed their fluff(s) this dog food? 

My greatest concern is the size of the bag. I feel like it would get stale before I could use all of it. Of course, I could donate 1/2 of it to the humane society... :thumbsup:


----------



## hoaloha

MoonDog said:


> In reading reviews at www.dogfoodadvisor.com, I was surprised to find that Costco's Kirkland Signature dry dog food rated higher than Natural Balance which is what I currently feed Phoebe and Finnegan. Another site (sorry, can't remember which one) listed it among the top 10 dry foods! Someone at work today told me it sells for just over $25 for a 50 lb bag. Has anyone here ever fed their fluff(s) this dog food?
> 
> My greatest concern is the size of the bag. I feel like it would get stale before I could use all of it. Of course, I could donate 1/2 of it to the humane society... :thumbsup:


I believe Costco's kirkland signature food was involved in the Diamond Recall recently. I'd use dogfoodadvisor.com cautiously as it seems to rate anything that is "higher protein" as automatically better- which we know that an appropriate food for a malt is much more than just about protein-level. 

As for large sizes of bags (I do this even with my four-pound bags)-- Take out 1 weeks worth of food at a time in a smaller airtight container. Keep the large bag sealed airtight and only open it once a week to replenish the smaller supply. The less you open the bag, the longer it stays fresh and tasty. Stale food never tastes good  Or you can use some other partitioning method (similar concept), but this once a week method works well for me.


----------



## MoonDog

hoaloha said:


> I believe Costco's kirkland signature food was involved in the Diamond Recall recently. I'd use dogfoodadvisor.com cautiously as it seems to rate anything that is "higher protein" as automatically better- which we know that an appropriate food for a malt is much more than just about protein-level.
> 
> As for large sizes of bags (I do this even with my four-pound bags)-- Take out 1 weeks worth of food at a time in a smaller airtight container. Keep the large bag sealed airtight and only open it once a week to replenish the smaller supply. The less you open the bag, the longer it stays fresh and tasty. Stale food never tastes good  Or you can use some other partitioning method (similar concept), but this once a week method works well for me.


Thanks Marisa! That's a great idea about dividing the food into airtight containers!

I started a new thread since I tacked my question on to an old one...


----------



## Bibu

hoaloha said:


> I believe Costco's kirkland signature food was involved in the Diamond Recall recently. I'd use dogfoodadvisor.com cautiously as it seems to rate anything that is "higher protein" as automatically better- which we know that an appropriate food for a malt is much more than just about protein-level.
> 
> As for large sizes of bags (I do this even with my four-pound bags)-- Take out 1 weeks worth of food at a time in a smaller airtight container. Keep the large bag sealed airtight and only open it once a week to replenish the smaller supply. The less you open the bag, the longer it stays fresh and tasty. Stale food never tastes good  Or you can use some other partitioning method (similar concept), but this once a week method works well for me.


I do the same exact thing. I feed dehydrated raw and even if it doesn't say to keep the open portion in the fridge, I do. I have it in Ziploc airtight container and keep that in the fridge while the replinishment bag stays in the kids closet which has a cool temperature. Warm temps can make food go bad too, even if it is in a sealed bag.


----------



## YellowBird

I was wondering how many people here feed their dogs a chicken based food?
I have read about how many dogs are developing allergies to chicken, however I am having a difficult time finding a puppy food that has different protein sources than chicken. Most of the ones that do have different protein sources are also grain free- which is fine, but then the protein is super high (much higher than the 26-28% that I read is reasonable for a Maltese- although I know there is much debate on this). 

AAAAARRRRRGH!! Dogfood you make me want to rip my hair out!

I think what I might do is just go to the pet store, pick out a bunch of samples of different premium dog foods, put out small piles of each, and see which pile he goes to and eats first.


----------



## YoshiMyMaltese

I've just started my new puppy on Lily's Kitchen Organic Puppy Food (www.lilyskitchen.co.uk) and he absolutely loves it to the point of licking the plate clean - which he never did before! Also the food smells pretty good - normally I hate the smell of dog food.

Highly recommended to anyone in the UK (don't think you can get it in the US)


----------



## nwyant1946

*Nature's Variety sounds like this might be it for Mia. Since they have both dry and canned. I can feed a bit of wet in the morning mixed with the dry and then feed straight dry in the evening??? Does this sound like a plan??? I'm so confused. I'm afraid of too much protein, not enough protein...arghhh!!!!*


----------



## SoonerChris

If you were choosing between these three highly rated foods which would you go with. And I don't think I can go wrong with any of them.

Wellness Core Puppy Dry
Blue Buffalo Wilderness Puppy Dry
EVO Turkey and Chicken

And at what point can/should I switch from puppy to adult food? Or does it even matter?


----------

